# reset USB on resume



## xchris (Jun 6, 2018)

Is there any way eg. via ACPI control to reset the USB after resuming from suspend? I have this annoying issue: can't type anything, then I found that I have to press shift+control, looks like the USB 3.0 drivers are in beta or something like this?

there is also this msg on dmsg:

```
atkbd: unable to set the command byte.
```
I have no idea what this means.


----------



## k.jacker (Jun 6, 2018)

You're talking about this behavior in Xorg?

The very first I would do, is to connect the keyboard to a USB 2.0 port and see if that works better.
USB 3.0 has allways worked well for me on FreeBSD, but USB 3.0 can be some picky stuff.
Playing with the compatibility options in the BIOS often makes things work. I highly doubt it's FreeBSD's USB drivers fault.

If it won't work with USB 2.0 try the following...

To "reset" USB on resume you might want to try uncommenting the following line in /etc/rc.suspend

```
# kldunload usb
```
and in /etc/rc.resume

```
# kldload usb
```

and then run `# acpiconf -s3`
(please save your work first, if you are working on something in case the computer won't resume correctly or you can't type...)

I haven't experienced your error message before and couldn't find out what it means either....


----------



## xchris (Jun 6, 2018)

thanks for the help.
issue on xorg and console, I used the keyboard on a USB 2.0 hub and moved it back to 
pc (all of the USB ports on board are 3.0) , nevermind, looks like I am moving back to debian, I spend so much time with the freebsd to fix things (that are working out of the box on debian) too many issues, even only the 3 ports of the 5 on my USB 2.0 hub (d-link) are working under freeBSD (wtf  bug/limitation is this)


----------

